# algae



## choppermech1977 (Jun 17, 2007)

i had a really bad cayno bacteria problem but after frequent water changes and daily upkeep its almost gone. question is, now i have what looks like very small amounts of green algae starting to grow on my live rock. is it good? bad? thanks for the advice.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

choppermech1977 said:


> i had a really bad cayno bacteria problem but after frequent water changes and daily upkeep its almost gone. question is, now i have what looks like very small amounts of green algae starting to grow on my live rock. is it good? bad? thanks for the advice.


How long has the tank been setup and what equipment do you have? Also what are your parameters?


----------



## choppermech1977 (Jun 17, 2007)

all my tank info is in my tank blurb


----------

